# Serwer DNS w bazie danych lub inne opcje

## timor

Witam.

Może zacznę od początku by wyjaśnić co mi po głowie chodzi i skutek, który chcę osiągnąć - łatwiej będzie zrozumieć topic.

W firmie mamy dwa łącza i część z serwerów np. webowych wystawiona jest na obu łączach (choć przeważnie w DNS'ie ustawiony mają adres powiązany tylko z jednym z tych łączy) ale gdy główne łącze serwerowe pada chciałbym mieć możliwość szybkiej zmiany adresów IP w DNS'ie na te z drugiej puli adresowej (niskie TTL'e pozwalają się przepiąć w czasie kilku/kilkunastu minut co jest dopuszczalne i wystarczająco dobre).

Mój pomysł (bez sięgania po BGP) jest taki że postawię serwer DNS na którym serwery webowe (są też inne, ale skupmy się na tych) będą miały skonfigurowane domeny na jednym łączu. W przypadku wykrycia problemów z tym łączem jednym UPDATE'm zamienię numery IP z "martwych" na takie z drugiej puli (łącze zapasowe na którym normalnie działają inne usługi).

Drugim założeniem migracji na DNS'a w oparciu o bazę było uproszczenie konfiguracji zarządzania domenami dla osób, które mnie zastępują a nie są tak zorientowane w temacie...

Przygotowałem sobie PowerDNS'a i zacząłem się bawić takimi trzema interfejsami:

https://www.poweradmin.org/trac/

http://code.google.com/p/pdns-gui/

http://pdnsadmin.iguanadons.net/

Niby wszystko fajne ale pierwszy ma coś skopanie tworzenie szablonów dla domen - kicha bo mam dużo podobnych konfiguracji, których ręczne przeniesienie po jednym rekordzie będzie wnerwiać...

pdns-gui jest ciekawy ale nie ma pełnej funkcjonalności - nieporęcznie się w nim robi revDNS'y.

Ogólnie każdy z tych interfejsów ma bugi, które utrudniają pełne zarządzanie różnymi konfiguracjami - znacie może coś lepszego?

Na kolejny problem natrafiłem przy próbie przeniesienia obecnej konfiguracji (z BIND'a) dla kilku domen: otóż wykorzystujemy coś takiego jak widoki dla pewnych stref - przez co pewne adresy resolvują się z LANu ale już nie z poza firmy. PowerDNS nie ma takiej funkcjonalności - trochę kicha ale można postawić dwie instancje i jakoś je ze sobą synchronizować... trochę to toporne ;/

Chciałbym wiedzieć czy ktoś z Was próbował zrobić coś podobnego?

Może wyważam otwarte drzwi i lepiej zostawić starego binda, postawić przed nim jakieś DNS-proxy, które w razie awarii w locie zmodyfikuje pakiety - tyle że nie znalazłem takiego softu - może kojarzycie coś takiego?

----------

## gexcite

A może przygotować dwa zestawy konfigów dla binda i podczas restartu binda podmienić je w locie?

----------

## Raku

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> A może przygotować dwa zestawy konfigów dla binda i podczas restartu binda podmienić je w locie?

 

trzeba jeszcze pamiętać o inkrementowaniu seriala dla strefy po każdej zmianie - ale to akurat jest banalne do oskryptowania.

----------

## timor

Na tą chwilę zastanawiam się nad pozostaniem przy bind'zie + skrypt w bashu/perlu do zmiany konfigów.

Tyle że to takie mało eleganckie rozwiązanie, miałem nadzieje na coś bardziej automatycznego - różne takie skryptowe pół automaty bardzo ciężko przekazać innej osobie.

Swoją drogą ciekaw jestem jak robią to pudełka typu: F5 - bo prawie na pewno działa to na Linuxie/BSD i wykorzystuje jakiegoś opensource'owego toola?

----------

